# Ticks



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

I,ve hunted and found morels on my property for going on five years now and never had a problem with ticks. On our first trip out this year we had two people who found ticks on them. What is the best prevention for thsee blood suckers is deep woods off a good option?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

flagsup said:


> I,ve hunted and found morels on my property for going on five years now and never had a problem with ticks. On our first trip out this year we had two people who found ticks on them. What is the best prevention for thsee blood suckers is deep woods off a good option?


The consensus on other threads is to use permethrin. 

*Permethrin Premium Clothing Insect Repellent*
https://sawyer.com/products/permethrin-premium-insect-repellent/


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

X 2 Good enough for the military and it will last for up to 4 to 6 cloth washings only draw back is its deadly to cats until its dry on your clothing .


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a question about washing clothes that have been treated with permethrin. Does any of it come off the clothes and affect other clothing when doing another wash? I wouldn't want it to get on underwear.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

petronius said:


> I have a question about washing clothes that have been treated with permethrin. Does any of it come off the clothes and affect other clothing when doing another wash? I wouldn't want it to get on underwear.


Neck deep in permethrin going on 20 years. Everything still works. I do try to keep it off the skin...but when one has horses...


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

petronius said:


> The consensus on other threads is to use permethrin.
> 
> *Permethrin Premium Clothing Insect Repellent*
> 
> ...


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

petronius said:


> The consensus on other threads is to use permethrin.
> 
> *Permethrin Premium Clothing Insect Repellent*
> https://sawyer.com/products/permethrin-premium-insect-repellent/
> ...


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

ok I found the site.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

flagsup said:


> I,ve hunted and found morels on my property for going on five years now and never had a problem with ticks. On our first trip out this year we had two people who found ticks on them. What is the best prevention for thsee blood suckers is deep woods off a good option?


I been picking morels since the early 1960's and only in the last few years has it ever been a problem for me. Make no mistake those little blood suckers are here to stay!

So yeah, the permetherin treatment is the best. Spray your clothes and let dry, then have at it. Once I did this I have not seen a tick on me yet. Not sure what the long term effects are for me, but as long as it doesn't involve a tick I am OK with it...LOL!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Ticks ended morel hunting for me. Ill get my shrooms at the store.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

I am in on the border of Livingston Co. & Oakland Co. never had problems with ticks.
I went out twice this past week and came home with three of them on me.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

If you are in contact with tic areas regularly, buy 10% permethrin at TSC and dilute 1 oz of 10% mix to 19 oz of water.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> If you are in contact with tic areas regularly, buy 10% permethrin at TSC and dilute 1 oz of 10% mix to 19 oz of water.
> 
> View attachment 252988


Thank you.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I just use 40% or more deet in regular bug spray and have had no issues


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

I have yet to see one in my area but have seen them every time I've gone out west and I see them once in a while up north. The last two years I have been using a soaking variety of permethrin and it seems to work great. The spray bottle was kind of a pain in the butt for doing a lot of clothes. It's a 10% dilution I believe kind of like what the other poster showed. I still found one on me my trip out west this season but I watched it die from the treatment. That's the only one I've seen on me since I started soaking


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

After living down south the ticks up here don't really bother me. There aren't a ton of them in most areas and as long as you check yourself as soon as you're done in the woods you'll catch them before they dig in. Also, I think they have to be attached to a host 24 hours before they transmit a disease. So again, despite the creepy crawly factor, ticks aren't a huge deal even though it does seem to be getting worse.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Was out yesterday working on the trees in the fields in northern St. Clair county. Five physically on me and 2 caught on my clothes. Never saw it this bad this early around here. Will start to use protection for the first time.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I researched permethrin and am very impressed with it! Also for you guys that have them around your house check out tick tubes on you tube. There is an ingenious video on the matter


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

I really thought my area was going to be really bad this year. SW MI. Picked my first one off me in February this year and my friend found 3 in Feb. I've been out a lot since and haven't found 1. Strange.... No deet or permethrin so kind of puzzles me a bit.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...permethrin&dpPl=1&dpID=116fKps-i9L&ref=plSrch


steelfish365 said:


> I really thought my area was going to be really bad this year. SW MI. Picked my first one off me in February this year and my friend found 3 in Feb. I've been out a lot since and haven't found 1. Strange.... No deet or permethrin so kind of puzzles me a bit.


I had one down there the only trip I took this year, even with the permethrin. But I watched it fall off my pants and die. I'll never morel hunt without it I don't think. Especially not in that part of the state.


----------

